# My 2-week camping trip in Upstate Pennsylvania



## phillygirl

I am not an RVer, I am a "state park cabin camper." We have rented trailers in the past, but found that the cabins were nicer.

I have just finished a seven-part series on my recent vacation to upstate Pennsylvania. We started out in Parker Dam State Park in Clearfied County, drove up to Erie to see my daughter, and ended our trip with a week at World's End State Park in Sullivan County.

I broke them all down into 3-page installments, fearful people wouldn't read anything much longer. I hope you all click on my odyssey, which is filled with colorful descriptions of our adventures and my own brand of humor. It is also accompanied by some kickin' elk pictures and a sunset one guy thought was a painting! 

I also would love to meet more people here. Please let me know if you enjoy my trip reports! Thanks.

http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/1114439/chapter_one_of_an_...

http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/1123104/chapter_two_of_an_...

http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/1125191/chapter_three_of_a...

http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/1128865/chapter_four_of_an...

http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/1136960/chapter_five_of_an...

http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/1143972/chapter_six_of_an_...

http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/1145272/chapter_seven_conc...


----------



## kiteri

Wow... those are amazing pictures of the Elk! I am a Pennsylvanian and have never been to any of these places. I should be ashamed!!

I will definately try to take the kids next summer though!


----------



## glenn

I can remember going to different uncles hunting camps around St. Marys and Medix Run as a youngster with my father. I'll have to go back there to see how it's changed in the last 40 years.


----------



## phillygirl

From what I've seen, st. Mary's may be a bit more built up, but the Medix/Benezette area looks the same as 40 years ago!


----------

